# smith motor wheel magneto



## bobwild (Aug 4, 2020)

looking for a magneto... have a few other parts I could exchange for one


----------



## wes holliday (Oct 1, 2020)

call Keith Kiser with AMCA Magazine  Several advertisers sell ,or repair Manetos .There is always one guy at Mid-Ohio Vintage Days, that sells magnetos.


 kizer@antiquemotorcycle.org


----------



## midman (Oct 6, 2020)

bobwild said:


> looking for a magneto... have a few other parts I could exchange for one



Hi Bob,
I have a magneto and parts of one as well. I am trying to cobble together a complete Smith myself. I have everything except the bike attachment parts. Do you happen to have any of them to trade. I am also open to just being able to measure and photograph the attaching components so I can work on reconstructing a set.
Chuck


----------

